# can anyone recommend a catapult



## bunny basher (Nov 29, 2014)

I have been shooting and hunting all my life, i started with a catapult before progressing to firearms in my early teens. I want to go back to using a catapult, but havnt picked one up for years i like the look of gamekeepers stealth model, so are there any suggestions, i want it soley for hunting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

One that has strong forks...

...sorry, I know that seems vague, but there's so many options, that you really have to find one that you like & that fits your hand & shooting style well.

You can try out base models in many styles pretty inexpensively; once you find "the one", there's a deluge of craftsman who've made one gorgeously enough to match any budget. ..

Also, get good with the thing before you go trying to take game; No sense making anything suffer riding your learning curve


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, & welcome to the forum, friend!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey! There ya go, brother! Thing looks like it has real potential for $20 US....might consider giving one of those a go to see how it fits, & take it from there. That's an excellent suggestion for a jumping point...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

There is no getting a perfect catapult with no trying, here are a couple of companies that you might find interesting. simple-shot, milbro pro shot, pocket predator, dankung. all of these are great catapult makers.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

The pocket predator Seal Sniper is a great, durable catty for a reasonable price. It shoots beautifully!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got a gamekeeper steath not that comfortable. You can always choose other models in the range. I like the chunky milbro and with the Hunting bands John mount on his frames it would be more than capable of hunting small game.

Have a look also at A+ slingshot, Perry do wonders with multiplex and his work is top notch.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> I've got a gamekeeper steath not that comfortable. You can always choose other models in the range. I like the chunky milbro and with the Hunting bands John mount on his frames it would be more than capable of hunting small game.
> 
> Have a look also at A+ slingshot, Perry do wonders with multiplex and his work is top notch.


I second that ... Perry builds a very fine multiplex sling for sure. They are very light, strong as heck and comfortable.

wll


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

From the Home page http://slingshotforum.com/ the first section is Vendors. There is a wide variety of very clever people who all shoot and make catapults, band-sets, pouches, ammo, etc. From there, the General Slingshot Discussion & Homemade Slingshots will have a lot of info.

Then as you scroll down, there is the section under Slingshot Shooting - 'Slingshot Hunting'.

Hopefully this should help you in making a knowledgeable decision in How You want to equip yourself.

Don't forget the Newbie Section where you will find a lot of the same questions you're asking, are being answered!

Great to have you along! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

PeterW said:


> The pocket predator Seal Sniper is a great, durable catty for a reasonable price. It shoots beautifully!


I'll second that, and if a poly model is purchased, it would be a relatively inexpensive way to get started.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Probably recieve the slingshot fastest with simple-shot.com pocketpredator.com is pretty timely. I love shooting aplusslingshots.com though


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Polymer topshot from pocketpredator
1.affortable
2.versitile 
3.stable
4.accurate
5.takes a beating and keeps on going
6.pocketable


----------



## Rolex (Jan 22, 2014)

My favorite slingshot: "TubeMaster Sniper"


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Hi Bunny Basher,

If you are still looking for a slingshot to get started with you could try the "Bloodshot Hunter". I got mine from ebay for about £17.50 (un-banded) so it was a very economic way to get started.

It is restricted to OTT shooting with flat bands but you can also use looped tubes on it. Also, it ships from the UK so it is even cheaper and you will get it quick!

I have found it a nice little catty to get started with....but now I have got my eye on a Bill Hays Seal Sniper ;-)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powerful-Hunting-Catapult-Slingshot-Tough-Polymer-Theraband-Bands-CHOICE-poach-G-/181222051328?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&var=&hash=item2a31ad0e00

Link is for a green one but you can get it in black or white also.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Forgot to mention, if you haven't found a good source for ammo yet these guys are good:

http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/Loose+Balls+&+Rollers-Catapult+Ammunition/c23_5044/index.html


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just had a browse on the simple shot website, a scout Gen 1 is 15 dollars which is about 10 quid. That will definetly get you sorted for either flats or tubes and they are rock solid.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

The scout also lets you shoot TTF or OTT which the Bloodshot does not.

D a m n you Jacktrevally!!! Now I am thinking about buying a scout again!!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've already ordered a new one, a gen 2.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

e~shot said:


>


I just received a black TORQUE from Tentacle Toast in a "Secret Santa" trade. Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet but have been playing around with it all morning and I think it is great. Love the shape, the texture, the size and the fact that it can be set up with a variety of tubes and bands. It is an easy pocket care. Great Christmas gift.

GP


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BillyBob said:


> The scout also lets you shoot TTF or OTT which the Bloodshot does not.
> 
> D a m n you Jacktrevally!!! Now I am thinking about buying a scout again!!!


The bloodshot allows ott,ttf and tubes...


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

The bloodshot hunter I have definitely does not allow ttf shooting with flat bands. However now u mention it I do remember recently seeing a new variant of it on eBay which said it was set up for ttf. I assumed it was ttf only though...is this not the case.

Either way I think the scout is a very good choice. I looked on simple shot today and it looks like u can get one for about £27 delivered...might be getting one for myself lol.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BillyBob said:


> The bloodshot hunter I have definitely does not allow ttf shooting with flat bands. However now u mention it I do remember recently seeing a new variant of it on eBay which said it was set up for ttf. I assumed it was ttf only though...is this not the case.
> 
> Either way I think the scout is a very good choice. I looked on simple shot today and it looks like u can get one for about £27 delivered...might be getting one for myself lol.


Hey mate, i got a regular bloodshot, not a ttf only and i use the grooves on the side to put on bands ttf.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Hey WoodPigeon,

Hmmm...I wander if this is a case of me being dumb? I am sat stareing at my bloodshot and I can't for the life of me see how I would attach the bands for ttf. Would you be kind enough to post a pic for me?

Cheers,

BillyBob

(PS: Hope this doesn't count as thread hijacking!!)


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

if its really necessary i would post a picture when i get home but i mount the bands where you put your thumb and finger.


----------

